# I feel sick!!!!



## amy_b (24 November 2011)

woman cooks kitten in micrwave.! doesnt make for pleasant reading I will warn you 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-15856146


----------



## forestfantasy (24 November 2011)

Was just about to post this. 
What is wrong with people?

The poor little thing


----------



## perfect11s (24 November 2011)

amy_b said:



			woman cooks kitten in micrwave.! doesnt make for pleasant reading I will warn you 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-15856146

Click to expand...

 Bastards.. these sort of people should be publicly flogged  or anyone know if you can get a human sized microwave!!!


----------



## millhouse (24 November 2011)

I can't (and don't want to) think what possesses them.  Evil - pure evil!


----------



## Tinseltoes (24 November 2011)

theres one on youtube,my 13 yr old was watching it and turned it off,also one where the put a kitten in a cat box (tiny box) put petrol on it and set it alight. My daughter turned it off as she didnt want to see that.These people are SICK and VERY DISTURBED MENTALLY.


----------



## applecart14 (25 November 2011)

There are a lot of people out there without empathy for animals.  Some of the most prolific murderers and serial killers started off by torturing and killing animals.  These type of people are sick in the head and have been brought up without empathy or clear boundaries being set by their parents, and most probably their parents.

Totally disgusting, like the previous poster said, wish we could legally fry the woman, that kitten must have been suffering in total agony for a long, long time before it finally died.


----------



## HarlequinSeren (25 November 2011)

I'm not going to read it. Disgusting and hateful what some people do. And we call ourselves a nation of animal lovers


----------



## jaquelin (25 November 2011)

So much of this is driven by a desire for revenge and the animal is targetted as a way to get back at the owner for something they did.  
I am not a god-botherer, but the bible can be useful, remember:
"vengence is mine, sayeth the Lord"

Revenge is a sin, like stealing, lying and murder.  
It is never justified and no one should do it, ever.  It makes you worse than the person you are attacking.


----------



## Tinseltoes (25 November 2011)

Theres so many videos on youtube and I dont understand how theyre allowed to put them on there.Some people think its funny.I think its sad,disgusting and Id love to do the same to them and see how they like it. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## hackneylass2 (26 November 2011)

Regarding the comment in the article that cruelty will not be tolerated...it will....it always has been with regard to animals.  How that poor kitten suffered is unimaginable, absolutely unimaginable.  Purely and simply these people are evil. If I had my way I would take her toddler and any other pets she has.  There is NO excuse for actions like this.

We are soft on cruelty to animals, and I cannot see the situation changing.


----------



## russian_charm (26 November 2011)

that woman deserves a no smaller punishment than if she had murdered her own child.
I almost pity her, because it would take someone seriously sick and twisted to do something like that. That being said, she still deserves to be locked up for a very very long time at the very least. Animals suffer all too easily at the hands of people like that. Why should the suffering of another living being, whether its a fly or a person, be seen as funny or enjoyable. There is something very, very wrong with some people in the human race.


----------



## mymare (26 November 2011)

There are some seriously sick bastards in this world!


----------



## Waterborn (26 November 2011)

So sick


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (26 November 2011)

i read it the other day , upset me so much  i would love to stick the microwave  over her head stick her head in it,

 the poor kitty screamed and clenched its paws,

 some one like this should do time,  i wont read it again unless its about the old H4G being locked up for life or time.


sick sick sick sick.   just like the b4rst4rd that killed the shetland. 

 Like others say some of the u tube videos should be banned. Maybe if enough report the video they will remove them.


----------



## imaginegenerous (27 November 2011)

Daren't read/watch the link.

Some people really are cruel, sick and twisted


----------



## amy_b (14 December 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-16186471
woman has been jailed for 6 months


----------



## Dovorian (14 December 2011)

Somebody, somewhere must know these cretins, I sincerely hope that their lives are sheer misery and that every day of their lives is misery!

Typed with one cat on my lap and the other curled up on the PC...

If I knew them, I would consider how retribution could be effected...

Poor little cat, I hope he/she haunts this moron for the rest of her life, is there a microwave big enough for a (joke) human?

Aargh, loathing for this lifeform is taking me over!


----------



## dressagedreamer (15 December 2011)

How terribly cruel, what on earth was in that scums mind?   Youtube should also be monitored very very closely and action taken against people posting videos that show animal cruelty.  There is one (I haven't watched it) that shows a little kitten being fed alive to a snake.   Why??  

The punishment to these grease marks should be swift.  Remove all animals from experiments and use these waste of skins instead.  That is just deserts.


----------



## Jnhuk (15 December 2011)

I am sorry but I feel that these people should be shot. They don't deserve to live and at least they would get a quick ending unlike what was done to the animals they abused, tortured during their murder.


----------



## palmermanson (15 December 2011)

What a complete utter C*W How Could She Do This!!! xx


----------



## MagicMelon (16 December 2011)

I didnt open the link but assume this is happened in Scotland as I read the title in our local paper yesterday and simply couldnt face reading the article.  People like this deserve it done to themselves... could we find a microwave big enough though...


----------



## ChesnutsRoasting (16 December 2011)

All I need is a few minutes and a blow torch for justice to be done.


----------



## ebonyallen (17 December 2011)

perfect11s said:



			Bastards.. these sort of people should be publicly flogged  or anyone know if you can get a human sized microwave!!!
		
Click to expand...

I agree with the above, words fail me.


----------



## millikins (17 December 2011)

Watched an American TV program one night about their animal rescues. In some states, I believe the Rescue society by law has to inform police if there are small children in a house they are called to because as others have pointed out, the link between cruelty to animals and children is well proven. B!*$£"*s.


----------



## welsh horse rider (23 December 2011)

I couldn't read it either, the poor kitten xx


----------



## 1rocky1 (3 January 2012)

the b!!!!!d that did this wont have a good life believe me it allways catchers up with them one way or another !! [lets hope so] .


----------

